# Οι κοινοί τόποι δεν είναι (πάντα) κοινοτοπίες



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2010)

Αλλιώς τα λένε --μού είπε ο συνεργάτης μου-- τα λεξικά. Το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει στο λήμμα _τόπος_:
*τόπος*: *1*(ζ) *κοινός τόπος* η κοινοτοπία (βλ.λ). _η ανάγκη περιορισμού των ελλειμμάτων αποτελεί κοινό τόπο πλέον_
​Το ΛΚΝ πάλι λέει:
*τόπος ο* [tópos] Ο18 ... *2α.* ... _κοινός ~_, για ιδέα, διαπίστωση πολύ γνωστή και διόλου πρωτότυπη• κοινοτοπία
και 
*κοινοτοπία η* [kinotopía] Ο25 : σκέψη ή λόγος που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί πολύ και από πολλούς και στερείται έτσι κάθε πρωτοτυπίας: _Γράφω / λέω κοινοτοπίες. Mας αράδιασε ένα σωρό κοινοτοπίες._
[λόγ. < φρ. _κοι ν(ός) -ο- + τόπ(ος) _-ία μτφρδ. γαλλ. lieu commun ή αγγλ. common-place κατά τη σημ. της αρχ. λ. _τόπος _(στη ρητορ.)] ​
Μπορούμε άραγε, τον ρώτησα, να αντικαταστήσουμε το _κοινός τόπος_ με το _κοινοτοπία_ στα επόμενα παραδείγματα (όλα από το Διαδίκτυο) και, αν όχι, κατά πόσο μπορούμε να θεωρούμε συνώνυμες τις έννοιες;

_Eίναι κοινός τόπος πως η εξέλιξη της ηλεκτρονικής διακυβέρνησης στην Ελλάδα ... είναι θέμα πολιτικής βούλησης (από πολιτικό φυλλάδιο).
[*]Εκτιμώ όμως ότι είναι κοινός τόπος, το ότι απαιτείται παρέμβαση στην Ελληνική Αστυνομία... (από ομιλία στη Βουλή)
[*]Στο ότι ο κοινός τόπος παράγεται συνεχώς μέσα από την σύγκλιση μοναδικοτήτων....
[*]...σε ποιο βαθμό τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών έχουν καταστεί κοινός τόπος;
[*]Ώστε να βρεθεί κοινός τόπος για την εκλογή του προέδρου..._

Το μυστικό βρίσκεται ίσως στην άνω τελεία του ΛΚΝ. Η κοινοτοπία είναι ένας φραστικός κοινός τόπος, ο κοινός τόπος δεν είναι απαραίτητα κοινοτοπία. Δεν υπάρχει αμφιμονοσήμαντη συνωνυμία, που θάλεγαν οι μαθηματικοί.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2010)

Το πρόβλημα που διαπιστώνω (δεν το γνώριζα) είναι ότι τα ελληνικά λεξικά δεν καλύπτουν τη μη κακόσημη σημασία της φρ. _κοινός τόπος_, η οποία ωστόσο χρησιμοποιείται για να μεταφράσει τη μη κακόσημη σημασία του αγγλικού _commonplace_, όταν δεν σημαίνει το κακόσημο _platitude_, «κοινοτοπία». Μία από τις σημασίες στο OED, αλλά και σε άλλα λεξικά, είμαι σίγουρος:
A common or ordinary topic; an opinion or statement generally accepted or taken for granted; a stock theme or subject of remark, an every-day saying. Slightingly: A platitude or truism.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2010)

Για παράδειγμα, με μεζούρα το Altavista, που δεν υπερβάλλει, βρίσκω 6 παραδείγματα που λένε «Αποτελεί κοινοτοπία ότι» και 391 που λένε «Αποτελεί κοινό τόπο ότι», συχνά υποθέτω για να μεταφράσουν το «It is a commonplace that...». Όταν, για παράδειγμα, ο καθηγητής Γ. Παπαδημητρίου γράφει «Αποτελεί κοινό τόπο ότι η διαφθορά πλήττει τη δημοκρατία...», δεν υπάρχει κάτι απαξιωτικό στον χαρακτηρισμό, απλώς εικάζει ότι συμφωνούμε όλοι και δεν χρειάζεται να σταθούμε σ' αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2010)

Γιά κοίτα, λοιπόν, που σήμερα έπεσα πάνω και σε δεύτερη (δηλαδή τρίτη) σημασία του «κοινού τόπου». Από τον σημερινό Στάθη της Ελευθεροτυπίας:

Επιτέλους! καλά νέα -μετά από πολύ καιρό- απ' τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ! Υστερα από μία περίοδο διχόνοιας και ερίδων που ταλάνισαν έως παράλυσης σχεδόν τις συνιστώσες και τη συνισταμένη, βρέθηκε επιτέλους ο κοινός τόπος, το τίμιο ξύλο, η ιερά σινδόνη που μπόρεσε να τους τυλίξει όλους σε ένα ψήφισμα ενότητας: υπέρ της κυρίας Δραγώνα! Θαύμα-θαύμα!

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ο _κοινός τόπος_ είναι μάλλον ίδιος με το _κοινό έδαφος_ και θα μεταφραζόταν _common ground_ ή το _κοινό σημείο αναφοράς_ (_common point of reference_).

Το κείμενο (με τον ταιριαστό τίτλο _Sancta Simplicitas, Ιερά απλοϊκότης_), όπως και το κοινό έδαφος του Στάθη με τον Λαϊκό Ορθόδοξο Συναγερμό, ανήκουν στην αρμοδιότητα άλλου νήματος.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γιά κοίτα, λοιπόν, που σήμερα έπεσα πάνω και σε δεύτερη (δηλαδή τρίτη) σημασία του «κοινού τόπου».
> 
> Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ο _κοινός τόπος_ είναι μάλλον ίδιος με το _κοινό έδαφος_ και θα μεταφραζόταν _common ground_ ή το _κοινό σημείο αναφοράς_ (_common point of reference_).


Είναι αυτό που κάποιοι λένε «κοινός γεωμετρικός τόπος»;


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Είναι αυτό που κάποιοι λένε «κοινός γεωμετρικός τόπος»;



Νοηματικά, ναι. Αντιστοιχεί, υποθέτω, στο αγγλικό _common locus_. Άλλωστε (αντιγράφω από το OED, λήμμα _commonplace_):

A rendering of L. _locus communi_s = Gr. κοινὸς τόπος, in Aristotle simply τόπος, explained by Cicero (_Inv_. ii. xiv. § 47 et seq.) as a general theme or argument applicable to many particular cases. In later times, collections of such general topics were called _loci communes_.


----------



## Bella (Mar 24, 2010)

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το "topos"; "Κοινός τόπος" και αυτό ή μοτίβο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Έπεσα πάνω σε μια *_κοινοτυπία_ σε σημερινό κείμενο του Δαβαράκη («μια χιλιοειπωμένη κοινοτυπία») και ανακάλυψα ότι δεν έχουμε κάνει εδώ καμιά μνεία του συνηθισμένου λάθους. Είναι μάλιστα τόσο συνηθισμένο που το ΛΝΕΓ δημιουργεί λήμμα _κοινοτυπία_ για να δώσει τον χαρακτηρισμό «εσφαλμ. τ.» και να παραπέμψει στην _κοινοτοπία_ (όπου φιλοξενεί σχετικό σημείωμα σε πλαίσιο). Πολύ σωστά αναφέρεται ότι είναι μεταφραστικό δάνειο από το _common-place_ και ότι η *_κοινοτυπία_ προέρχεται από παρετυμολογική συσχέτιση με την _πρωτοτυπία_. Δεν μας τα λέει καλά το Wiktionary:

*κοινοτυπία* _θηλυκό_
αδόκιμος όρος που χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον στην καθομιλούμενη αντί του _κοινοτοπία_
Ετυμολογία
_κοινοτυπία_ < ουσιαστικό _κοινοτοπία_, με αντικατάσταση του δεύτερου συνθετικού _τόπος_ με _τύπος_ < μεταφραστικό δάνειο από την αγγλική _common type_


----------

